# 485 expires after two months



## knds60 (Mar 22, 2011)

Just two months left to expire my 485 visa. I got overall seven in Ielts.I don't have any experience and no company is sponsoring me . I don't know which visa to apply now but I really don't want a go back to the country.Could anybody help me please?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If you did your 485 following study I assume, the idea was to seek employment but if you were not able to and it is indicative of the employment market for the occupation you studied for, there's not much you can do about that.
If you will not meet eligibility requirements for an 885/886 or a regional visa, you are running out of choices, though I think you can apply for another 485 or extension so you may want to check on that.


----------



## knds60 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for your help and If you can guide me then plesase help me to find out how can I apply for 485 visa again ?I had never heared of re- applying 485 visa before.


----------



## knds60 (Mar 22, 2011)

I am on 485 visa and my visa expires soon.My son born in Australia but some reason I had to send him back to the country. . If I include him on my visa while I apply another visa then it will go to bridgining visa and will take many months for decesion.So I want him here before I apply another visa.So which visa he's got to apply ?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I thought I had seen something about extending or another 485 visa but it may have been for one of the other provisional visas for nothing I can see @ http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/485/
There will be nothing lost in ringing Immi on 131881 and getting through to relevant area to ask whether it is possible to apply for a follow on 485.

As for your son, I do not think there is a visa that you can apply for him right now for you would need to have PR before you could sponsor him on a childs visa and then there will be other eligibility requirements like where is the father, the legality of him leaving your home country etc.


----------

